# Pakistani products selling like hot cakes at India trade fair



## fatman17

*Pakistani products selling like hot cakes at India trade fair*

2010-11-16.

New Delhi, Nov 16 (IANS) Buyers are thronging the Pakistan pavilion at the 30th India International Trade Fair which has over 15 stalls ranging from fabrics to chandeliers to jade and marble products. 

Currently open for business visitors only, the trade fair kickstarted Sunday and will open for the public Friday. Hall 18, which houses the international stalls, sees the maximum people at the Pakistan pavilion. 


'Buyers are showing keen interest for painted glass chandeliers and lamps with bronze finish, wall hangings and decorative pieces in painted glass. The prices range from Rs.600-10,000. Some more expensive pieces are also there,' Hussain, one of the stall owners, told IANS. 


This time, the stalls selling fabrics have overpowered the famous jade and marble stalls. 'The jade and marble products are less in number,' Hussain said. 


Most of Pakistan's fabric stalls offer the traditional handmade kurta called 'Kanchidi', with thread and mirror work all over it. The stall owners hope that it will be bought by a lot of buyers in the general public as well. 


'A number of designers have bought the Kanchidis from us - stitched and unstitched. The kurtas start from Rs.1,200. The hand embroidered shawls and bedcovers are also selling like hotcakes,' said the owner of Paras stall. 


He added that maximum sales take place during the business days. 


'Once it opens for the public, it gets very crowded. We hardly get time to show anything properly. And with people thronging every stall in huge numbers, there's hardly any time and place for anybody to give a proper look to the materials on display,' he added. 


The fabric stalls like Laila art, Couture collection and Indus art has chiffon saris and salwar kameez in pastel colours - mostly with heavy silver embroidery. 


'The saris from these stalls are often bought by Meena Bazaar sari store,' Nazia, one of the stall owner, told IANS. 


Also, a range of dress materials with Phulkari work got all the attention from the ladies. 


'I bought three Phulkari saris and two dupattas for myself. Though it cost a bomb, I have no regrets. They are worth it,' said Kamini Malhotra who owns a boutique in Hauz Khas. 


But the footwear stall which has the traditional 'jooti' has a weary look with its owners hoping for a few customers. 


In no mood to address any queries, one of the stall owners, Firoze said: 'We have better business when it is open for all. The public is more keen on buying jootis than the business visitors. We are more accessible to public as the prices are affordable - starting from Rs.300.' 


The jade and marble products, which had been a favourite among Delhiites in the earlier fairs, do not have separate stalls this year. 


'This year, I don't see much of jade products, though I have bought a lot of jade stone show pieces. It's exquisite and I was hoping to buy more. The fabrics and coloured glass paintings are in majority,' said Ramesh Dutt, a collector of jade marble memorabilia.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Markus

Not surprising at all.

Unlike Chinese, Pakistani products have a great reputation in India.


----------



## StingRoy

This is a good opportunity to realize that there are immense interests in products across the border. Looks like the ladies are having a nice time finding the irresistible 'deals'.

I wish we could see more free trade between the two countries.


----------



## desiman

We use Shan masala's in Toronto as well, best quality for sure. Some Pakistani products can compete with anyone in terms of quality. Its good to see such interaction happening, its the people at the ground level who can make a huge difference in the longer run.


----------



## Icarus

I hope this rings bells loud enough for people to realize the importance of greater trade between Indian and Pakistan.........till then buy on ladies !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## roach

Excellent news. Personally, I always look for National and Shan masalas- used to get them in Vancouver, but they are not widely available in India. If they entered the market, they'd outsell all other meat masalas.

Hope bilateral trade increases!


----------



## Avatar

Lets hope these products become more accessible to markets all across India. I suppose Indian products also have good demand in Pakistan.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Good news indeed..! I was there last year but i go to tarde fair mainly to watch new and luxary cars and super bike's, but now i will visit trade fair on saturday and thanks for this thread, now i will visit pakistani pavalion for sure ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

^^ 

Luxury Cars? Superbikes? I think you mean the Auto Expo and not IITF.


----------



## Icarus

Avatar said:


> Lets hope these products become more accessible to markets all across India. I suppose Indian products also have good demand in Pakistan.



Indian Ayurvedic Products.............ladies will kill over them.........


----------



## third eye

Onyx from Pakistan is very popular - lamps etc.


----------



## Jade

I am not surprised....on expected lines


----------



## Icarus

third eye said:


> Onyx from Pakis very popular - lamps etc.



You do realize that "Pak*i" is a racist, derogatory term used for Pakistanis/Indians/Bangladeshis by British ultra-nationalist skinheads ?


----------



## third eye

Kakgeta said:


> You do realize that "Pak*i" is a racist, derogatory term used for Pakistanis/Indians/Bangladeshis by British ultra-nationalist skinheads ?



Noted, apologies & corrected.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ganguly

India & Pakistan is having such a rich cuisine which should be aggressively marketed throughout the world. I am sure with proper brand value creation and strategic marketing it can be in same place as French & Chinese cuisine. Most of the kebabs will score higher than the French steaks.


----------



## shineonyoucrazydiamond

It makes my day when something good is going on on this forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Finding_Omniscience

Most of the Indian stores in Europe host a variety of Pakistani food stuff. I regularly buy Shan Masalas from these stores.


----------



## Spring Onion

Shaan masala has a great demand in India


----------



## Abhishek_

can someone post some pics..please


----------



## Ganguly

Jana said:


> Shaan masala has a great demand in India



Shaan masala has a great demand with Indians living outside India..No doubt quality is very high..


----------



## somebozo

most of this stuff will now be branded with Indian tags and exported to middle east primarily Dubai at 10x profit margins! Such is the sad tale of all Pakistani handicrafts...we seriously lack behind Indians in business creativity and marketing skills. I seriously applaud the entrepreneurship skills Indians has developed among themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ganguly

somebozo said:


> most of this stuff will now be branded with Indian tags and exported to middle east primarily Dubai at 10x profit margins! Such is the sad tale of all Pakistani handicrafts...we seriously lack behind Indians in business creativity and marketing skills. I seriously applaud the entrepreneurship skills Indians has developed among themselves.



Then China will create the same stuff @ one hundred (1/100) of the stipulated price and flood the world market. Need to learn the large scale manufacturing skills & capability from Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GentlemanObserver

somebozo said:


> most of this stuff will now be branded with Indian tags and exported to middle east primarily Dubai at 10x profit margins! Such is the sad tale of all Pakistani handicrafts...we seriously lack behind Indians in business creativity and marketing skills. I seriously applaud the entrepreneurship skills Indians has developed among themselves.



A good example is Hamdrad products.


----------



## GentlemanObserver

Ganguly said:


> Then China will create the same stuff @ one hundred (1/100) of the stipulated price and flood the world market. Need to learn the large scale manufacturing skills & capability from Chinese.



Trust me, stick to what you do best... India has her niche and China hers. One should aim to be a leader in one field rather then jack of all trades and master of none.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somebozo

Paladin said:


> A good example is Hamdrad products.



Hamdard product are made simultaneously in India, Pakistan and Bangladesh. Hamdard products made in India are much more effective and qualitative due to better availability of raw materials and expertise. Pakistan is the usual saga of "milawat".


----------



## GentlemanObserver

somebozo said:


> Hamdard product are made simultaneously in India, Pakistan and Bangladesh. Hamdard products made in India are much more effective and qualitative due to better availability of raw materials and expertise. Pakistan is the usual saga of "milawat".



Funny, FDA passed Pakistani Hamdard products from consumption the USA and the FSA also passed their import into the UK from Pakistan... So i don't know where the milawat issue is coming from...


----------



## roach

Paladin said:


> Funny, FDA passed Pakistani Hamdard products from consumption the USA and the FSA also passed their import into the UK from Pakistan... So i don't know where the milawat issue is coming from...



I think there might be a huge difference in the stuff exported to US/UK and the stuff sent to Dubai.......


----------



## darkhand08

Regarding Hamdard ,it was established in Delhi in 1906....Hamdard Pakistan was established after the partition so it is as much a pakistani brand as an indian brand.
Nevertheless, It is quite popular on both sides.

Also, Micromax Mobile company sells its products through Q Mobile in Pakistan.


----------



## GentlemanObserver

darkhand08 said:


> Regarding Hamdard ,it was established in Delhi in 1906....Hamdard Pakistan was established after the partition so it is as much a pakistani brand as an indian brand.
> Nevertheless, It is quite popular on both sides.
> 
> Also, Micromax Mobile company sells its products through Q Mobile in Pakistan.



Yeah remember buying a Q M1 in Rawalpindi. Just to encourage further market growth... hey us South-Asians should stick together.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## THE MASK

Rooh Afza is also famous in middle east!


----------



## Icarus

darkhand08 said:


> Regarding Hamdard ,it was established in Delhi in 1906....Hamdard Pakistan was established after the partition so it is as much a pakistani brand as an indian brand.
> Nevertheless, It is quite popular on both sides.
> 
> Also, Micromax Mobile company sells its products through Q Mobile in Pakistan.



Yeah, my sister and a cousin use Qmobile soap, great value for money......


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

twoplustwoisfour said:


> ^^
> 
> Luxury Cars? Superbikes? I think you mean the Auto Expo and not IITF.



Damn i always got confused btw trade fair an auto expo....sorry...!

on topic :-

This is just an excellent example of how much profit we will get from each other if the trade and bussiness btw our nations will increase ,specially for pak,cause they have huge,,huge market right next on there door, and we also got access to huge pak market.....and if once our trade increse with increased ppl to ppl contact then that will help both sides enormously in each and every context.....(Think)

NOTE :- 
no need for haters and sick mentality members to reply my post, sensible and mature ppl can understand what i am saying...


----------



## Veeru

*Pak traders thank cash-rich Indian customers at the Trade Fair
*
Indo-Asian News Service
New Delhi, November 19, 2010

Pakistani textiles, spices and handicrafts have become huge hits at the 30th India International Trade Fair (IITF) in New Delhi. Pakistani traders have reported bumper sales thanks to cash-rich Indian customers. Ali Noor, a Karachi-based Pakistani businessman dealing in spices and readymade food pastes, said, "This is my first experience at the Trade Fair. It's only three days now and the sales have been great."
*
The 28-year-old Noor said that Indian customers had huge amounts of disposable income and were willing to shop for quality goods.* 

"I get a great many number of customers every day. At this rate my stock would be over even before the fair opens for the general public. It's not just me but everyone from the textiles, spices, handicrafts and leather sectors feel the same way."

Although the fair opened Nov 14, it was opened to the general public only after four days during which time only businessmen and those with passes were allowed entry.

*Noor's enthusiasm is measurable. He has sold most of his 200-plus cartons of spices and sub-continental culinary preparations he brought from Pakistan.*

He said that one reason for such a response could be that the opportunity to buy Pakistani goods comes rarely because of the lack of trade between the two countries. So people stock up when a chance comes their way.

"I see people visit my stall even after they shop for masalas at other Pakistani stalls. This is because they don't get quality Pakistani goods in India. I believe the potential for trade between the two countries is enormous," Noor added.

The Pakistani contingent at the IITF, one of the biggest, includes textile firms like Laila Art, Rohhirung and Nadia's, and handicraft goods maker Warsi Impex, which have been coming to India for over a decade.

"It's fantastic. In spite of high prices of ticket in the business days, we see very good response. We know some Indian customers wait for a year and keep in touch with vendors to bring their favoured textiles and other goods to the fair," Mufti said.

Suhmita Malkhani from east Delhi said her shopping bills at the Pakistani stalls totalled about Rs.8,000, mostly for textiles and handicrafts.

"I have been here since morning and have finished my shopping budget. I bought a lot of textiles, including cloth, shawls, bed covers, sheets and salwars," she said.

Alam, a textile trader from Lahore, expressed similar sentiment, "Sales have zoomed. Indians' love for our textiles is enormous. I wish we had brought a bigger stock. We are even getting several dealership inquiries."

Alam too is on the verge of exhausting his stock. He feels it would have been much better if Pakistani and Indian traders could sell their goods all year long in both countries.

"We have finished almost everything, and the general public is only starting to come," he said.

Noor is a delighted man.

*"Indians are a beautiful people. They come not just to buy but also to inquire about the state of our country with a lot concern and care.* Right now Pakistan is going trough some tough times but people from both sides have a lot of love to share," Noor told said.

Pak traders thank cash-rich Indian customers at the Trade Fair - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Spring Onion

lolzz they thanked them for what?

what silly headline. 

Its plan selling and charging against the product sold. 

what is there to thank? The customers buy only when they feel its worth their money.

sometimes i wonder why Indians are indulging in this false self-projection?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somebozo

another toilet media article..the fact is that traders will thank anyone willing to but i am sick of this indian mentality of twisting and manipulating facts into showing itself as surpeme and Pakistan as some dirty backyard country. An average life in Pakistan even as of now is 10 times better than india..and cleaner too..

ohh and look at the national Indian talent of thanking each other retarded posts..spirit of brotherhood indeed!


----------



## Capt.Popeye

It is good to hear that the Pakistani traders had good business in India. During my visits to Karachi, had picked up some really good leather jackets, apart from the usual handicrafts (onyx etc.) for family and friends. One of the jackets remains with me (a USAF bomber jacket clone), quite a favorite.


----------



## Veeru

somebozo said:


> another toilet media article..the fact is that traders will thank anyone willing to but i am sick of this indian mentality of twisting and manipulating facts into showing itself as surpeme and Pakistan as some dirty backyard country. An average life in Pakistan even as of now is 10 times better than india..and cleaner too..
> 
> ohh and look at the national Indian talent of thanking each other retarded posts..spirit of brotherhood indeed!



And i'm sick of your troll and toilet posts. From where "dirty" comes in this thread??your post isn't it?

why some pakistani troll are spoiling the party and don't see that your traders are getting business and it will help you.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## somebozo

> Suhmita Malkhani from east Delhi said her shopping bills at the Pakistani stalls totalled about Rs.8,000, mostly for textiles and handicrafts.



Yes these traditional handicrafts are popular world wide..and many Indian traders re-brand them for export to middle east while we sit back and relax. we need to beef up our export mechanism. 8000INR is roughly 15111PKR as of today's rate which is a good value of business from a single customer!


----------



## SpArK

> "Indians are a beautiful people. They come not just to buy but also to inquire about the state of our country with a lot concern and care.





> "I see people visit my stall even after they shop for masalas at other Pakistani stalls. This is because they don't get quality Pakistani goods in India. I believe the potential for trade between the two countries is enormous," Noor added.





> "Sales have zoomed. Indians' love for our textiles is enormous. I wish we had brought a bigger stock. We are even getting several dealership inquiries."



*Meet the "real " people.. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## somebozo

Veeru said:


> And i'm sick of your troll and toilet posts. From where "dirty" comes in this thread??your post isn't it?
> 
> why some pakistani troll are spoiling the party and don't see that your traders are getting business and it will help you.



issue is not Pak traders getting business the issue is indian media twisting facts and figures into showing Pakistani traders as desperados. Every seller will thank its customers as long they run his bread and butter.


----------



## Jamshed

One dont have to be rich to purchase spices lol ... they were not selling diamonds.. but loook what a headline haha OMG i cant beleive indian media can be so Fuc....ing dumb .. beleive me from the headline i thought Pak traders were selling gold or some sports cars to CASH-RICH indians

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A1Kaid

I think Pakistani cigarette companies should mass export to India, because of the growing demand and number of smokers there. There is a huge opportunity for Pakistani cigarettes in India.


----------



## somebozo

@Jamsheed

dude didnt u hear..they were selling..wait..:drumroll: HANDICRAFTS to rich indian consumers..hahahaha


----------



## somebozo

A1Kaid said:


> I think Pakistani cigarette companies should mass export to India, because of the growing demand and number of smokers there. There is a huge opportunity for Pakistani cigarettes in India.



i hope u do know that it takes a real hardcore smoker to digest a Pakistani cigg..ask anyone in middle east about Pakistani gold leaf and u will know..


----------



## Frankenstein

cash rich India, buying from poor hungry needy Pakistani traders , nice love you are showing, It cud be better if you haVe ignored that, but why wud you, showing superiority is racism FYI


----------



## Veeru

Frankenstein said:


> cash rich India, buying from poor hungry needy Pakistani traders , nice love you are showing, It cud be better if you haVe ignored that, but why wud you, showing superiority is racism FYI



Yaar, why make mountain out of a molehill.

Where anyone have said about pakistan being poor etc. etc.????
*
Its just two nations are interacting with each other and people to people contact is going on.

Is it bad?????????????*


----------



## Vajra_Yuddh

Veeru said:


> Yaar, why make mountain out of a molehill.
> 
> Where anyone have said about pakistan being poor etc. etc.????
> *
> Its just two nations are interacting with each other and people to people contact is going on.
> 
> Is it bad?????????????*


Self perception often leads to souring of good developing ties. In India and Pakistan's case this has always been so.


----------



## Spring Onion

Jamshed said:


> One dont have to be rich to purchase spices lol ... they were not selling diamonds.. but loook what a headline haha OMG i cant beleive indian media can be so Fuc....ing dumb .. beleive me from the headline i thought Pak traders were selling gold or some sports cars to CASH-RICH indians



  you explained it better than me.

I till this day failed to understand this idea of Indians making things out of nowhere for self-projections sans any real logic.


international trade fairs are supposed to be participated by international business community and there suppose to be buying and selling what is there so special i mean other than mentioning the quality of the goods and interests of the buyers.

I mean where is question of richness and thanking for sale ?


----------



## Spring Onion

Veeru said:


> You are being ignorant just see any threat with china even a matchbox supply news will get dozens of thanks in the thread.



We have our own quality matchbox factories  so NO we dont thank them for matchbox.

On the other hand JF-17 thundar is NOT a matchbox and if its a matchbox in your view then i must congrats Chinese for making such a fire igniting matchbox.


by looking at the headline i can figure out who is ignorant.





> Don't put pressure on ur brain *just read the news it was said by pakistani trader that Indians have good disposable income and want quality products.*


*

Where is the thank part in this ???





The things you are talking are for normal countries not enemy nations.

Click to expand...



 still we allow products of an enemy country in Pakistani markets as we are normal people.*


----------



## Spring Onion

Vajra_Yuddh said:


> Self perception often leads to souring of good developing ties. In India and Pakistan's case this has always been so.



during deadly floods when we lost crops in Pakistan we decided to buy potatoes from India by paying hard cash but do you know this self-perception by Indians was here as your fellow country men were saying Pakistan should thank India for potato aid 

i mean it was simple trade we paid and you sold a product what was there for thanking ?


----------



## Ammyy

Jana said:


> Shaan masala has a great demand in India



Shaan masala ????


----------



## JanjaWeed

was following this thread yesterday & noticed that there was a lot of goody-goody posts floating about.. was chuckling to myself thinking how long it's going to carry on before it turns out to same old tu tu main main.. boy.. didn't take that long.. did it? 
to make it worse.. the headline was changed as well to fuel the fire.. nice tactic by the admins to keep the interest in forum going & to attract more members. definitely works for me!!


----------



## The Clarifier

It was because of that article.
Just ignore and carry on.

Anyway, I think Pak-India trade will never reach its full potential but it is nice that it is there.


----------



## GentlemanObserver

DRDO said:


> Shaan masala ????









And don't pretend it's alien to the Indian market:

Shan Masala? - Sulekha food Forums

xD


----------



## Frankenstein

Pakistani Masalas especially Shan Masala is very famous in Canada


----------



## Peshwa

Jana said:


> you explained it better than me.
> 
> I till this day failed to understand this idea of Indians making things out of nowhere for self-projections sans any real logic.
> 
> 
> international trade fairs are supposed to be participated by international business community and there suppose to be buying and selling what is there so special i mean other than mentioning the quality of the goods and interests of the buyers.
> 
> I mean where is question of richness and thanking for sale ?




With the recent economic crisis that Pakistan faces, its very much possible that sales for "cottage" industry goods and niche products may have been slumping....
So thanking the Indians who havent been as badly affected by economic slowdown should be taken in the right spirit....

I fail to understand why some Pakistanis have a problem with this.....
Just because our nations align on opposite ends politically does not mean that we should follow the same alignment on a person to person basis....

All articles have only praised Pakistan and the quality of its goods....which in all circles is considered a positive...

Above is an example of some poor attitude on part of some Pakistanis.....


----------



## raazh

While living abroad, I experienced the following incidents which made me feel very proud:

1) I was looking for a sharp small scissor, I went to a nearest Chinese shop and asked the owner. She showed me many models but all looked very poor quality. I asked dont worry about price, just show me the best quality. She said okay and gave me one model. Just holding it felt like solid, sharp piece. I thought its some German tool. I looked @ the label and was pleasently surprised to see that it was made in Sialkot  

2) For rice; I went to a desi shop. It was run by a Bangali guy. I asked him for Basmati Rice. He showed me some Indian varieties. I didnt know which one was better so I asked him just give me the best one. He said sure and pulled out a Pakistani Basmati rice Bag. I looked at the other products and he had all Pakistani Masalas stuffed on all the shelves 

.


----------



## mehru

fatman17 said:


> *Pakistani products selling like hot cakes at India trade fair*



A very welcome news indeed!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

mehru said:


> A very welcome news indeed!



Yes indeed.

Surprisingly Pakistan is rated more corrupt nation than India but our traders opted for leagl way to do bussines with India, contrarly Indian traders use illegal means to export their goods to Pak-Afghan markets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

BENNY said:


> *Meet the "real " people.. *



Not the real people but businessmen whose job is to make as much business and money as possible and will say almost anything to make business.

Its all about $$$$ when talking to businessmen.


----------



## ps80

raazh said:


> While living abroad, I experienced the following incidents which made me feel very proud:
> 
> 1) I was looking for a sharp small scissor, I went to a nearest Chinese shop and asked the owner. She showed me many models but all looked very poor quality. I asked dont worry about price, just show me the best quality. She said okay and gave me one model. Just holding it felt like solid, sharp piece. I thought its some German tool. I looked @ the label and was pleasently surprised to see that it was made in Sialkot
> 
> 2) For rice; I went to a desi shop. It was run by a Bangali guy. I asked him for Basmati Rice. He showed me some Indian varieties. I didnt know which one was better so I asked him just give me the best one. He said sure and pulled out a Pakistani Basmati rice Bag. I looked at the other products and he had all Pakistani Masalas stuffed on all the shelves
> 
> .



Can't say about scissors (German & Japanese are the best)...but yes, Pakistani Basmati rice has a great quality.


----------



## Dr sim

somebozo said:


> another toilet media article..the fact is that traders will thank anyone willing to but i am sick of this indian mentality of twisting and manipulating facts into showing itself as surpeme and Pakistan as some dirty backyard country. An average life in Pakistan even as of now is 10 times better than india..and cleaner too..
> 
> ohh and look at the national Indian talent of thanking each other retarded posts..spirit of brotherhood indeed!



why are u always so defensive and insecure,. I have a lot of friends from Pakistan and all of them are very nice and kind hearted.( and I am as Indian as anyone else out there )


----------



## Hulk

It's good news, we should increase more business and people to people contact. The more people meet each other the better they know, right now both sides have lot of misconceptions.


----------



## Trisonics

Paladin said:


> And don't pretend it's alien to the Indian market:
> 
> Shan Masala? - Sulekha food Forums
> 
> xD



I don't think he is pretending. In South India, the masalas are very different from the north. I come from Bangalore and I have never seen this masala in any store that we used to buy groceries from. Im sure its the same story in the east and west, must be popular in Delhi and Punjab but rest of India, I seriously doubt so not a suprise if many of us have not heard about this in India


----------



## notorious_eagle

I long for the day when deterrent between Pakistan and India is trade, not nuclear weapons. It hurts to see how people advocate war between India and Pakistan, what they don't understand are the severe consequences of the bloody war.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jade

notorious_eagle said:


> I long for the day when deterrent between Pakistan and India is trade, not nuclear weapons. It hurts to see how people advocate war between India and Pakistan, what they don't understand are the severe consequences of the bloody war.



It is true...wise words


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

lets trade and develop a regional economy for billions of people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unicorn148

Jana said:


> during deadly floods when we lost crops in Pakistan we decided to buy potatoes from India by paying hard cash but do you know this self-perception by Indians was here as your fellow country men were saying Pakistan should thank India for potato aid
> 
> i mean it was simple trade we paid and you sold a product what was there for thanking ?




i dont think why you are making every thread such a way that we have to fight abt it. We never hate Pakistani people . I have many friend online from Pakistan but they show great respect to us. 
India always wants to see a prosperous Pakistan and want to increase the trade ties with it (the feeling of this hatred is bringing down Pakistan)
If Pakistan keeps this feelings away and show such importance on Economy now the scenario would have been different


----------



## Omar1984

We get many high-quality Pakistani products here in the United States like Zebra Basmati Rice, Shaan Masala, Shezan Mango juice, Rooh Afza, and other food/drink items that are very popular among South/Central Asians here.

Also most of the soccer balls and many rugs sold here in the United States are Made in Pakistan.


One thing which we can't get here is Pakistani Shalwar Kameez. In the UK they sell Pakistani Shalwar Kameez (they even have a Junaid Jamshed outlet clothing store in the UK) but here in the U.S. so far didn't come across a store that sells Pakistani Shalwar Kameez. My relatives here and I always buy our Shalwar Kameez from Pakistan. My cousin got married here in the U.S. this summer and he and his parents, his bride and her family, all bought their clothes for the wedding from Pakistan. Indian clothes are sold here but they are different from Pakistani clothes. Pakistani clothes are better quality, are of better style, and are more comfortable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## humanfirst

We should encourage more participation of pakistani industries in india.Pakistan produces clothing,leather,sports meterials etc of excellent quality.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well if the Kashmir issue is resolved generally Pakistani and Indian public has alot of common elements for entertainment and having a good fun time - there is alot of mutal respect on that frame

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

There is huge potential for trade and bussiness btw these two nation...


----------



## S3xy B0y

I attend the Traid Fair and Auto Expo in Delhi everytime it is held.

Auto Expo,the last one broke all records and was the 2nd largest ever!

and for Trade Fair,the Pakistani pickle (achar) was 'my best'!


----------



## S3xy B0y

somebozo said:


> Hamdard product are made simultaneously in India, Pakistan and Bangladesh. Hamdard products made in India are much more effective and qualitative due to better availability of raw materials and expertise. Pakistan is the usual saga of "milawat".



"Milawat" is here in India as well.
You can't prevent these things dude!


----------



## Veeru

S3xy B0y said:


> "Milawat" is here in India as well.
> You can't prevent these things dude!



But, only in cheap and unbranded products.


----------



## S3xy B0y




----------



## kingofkings

Omar1984 said:


> *Indian clothes are sold here but they are different from Pakistani clothes. Pakistani clothes are better quality*, are of better style, and are more comfortable.



Talking about the quality, Most of the Armani ( hope you know it ) and many other International leading brands clothing are been manufactured in India.


----------



## S3xy B0y



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rafi

IMHO - we should concentrate on trade with the PRC - the free trade agreement we have with them, and the growing communication routes are making that trade more profitable for us. The trade with india is also good, but for the hi-technology trade, China is the one for us.

Also this south Asia bull is a total fallacy.


----------



## Omar1984

kingofkings said:


> Talking about the quality, Most of the Armani ( hope you know it ) and many other International leading brands clothing are been manufactured in India.



I've seen many brand name western clothes here in the United States with the tag, Made in Pakistan, also on them.

I'm talking about South Asian clothes not western clothes.

Like here in the United States, this indian casual style for men is available in most indian clothing store:




Notice how the pants are lined up and how tight the pants are.





This is how Pakistani casual clothes for men look like:
Collection by Gul Ahmed Textile Mills Karachi Pakistan.








Pants are much looser and more comfortable, and prefer the quality.




Another example:




Indian clothes for men (seen some Indian Muslims wearing something like this on Eid).











Pakistani clothes for men (I wore something like this on Eid and I bought it from Pakistan).


----------



## shrivatsa

Trisonics said:


> I don't think he is pretending. In South India, the masalas are very different from the north. I come from Bangalore and I have never seen this masala in any store that we used to buy groceries from. Im sure its the same story in the east and west, must be popular in Delhi and Punjab but rest of India, I seriously doubt so not a suprise if many of us have not heard about this in India



yup never heard of it ,in south its mtr


----------

